# Obama's massive crowds



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

There are some rock stars who wish they could draw half of the 75,000 people Obama attracted in Portland on Sunday:

https://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/19/...tml?ex=1211860800&en=b3fc65dda488884b&ei=5070

Lot of white folks in that audience by the looks of it.

Wow indeed.


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

I've been in one of those crowds once when I went to watch the endorsement by Senator Kennedy and Caroline Kennedy. All three of them were very friendly and spoke with audience members before and after their speeches.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Not too surprising, really. He is a liberal political rock star, after all.

Portland is the natural city for Obama to pull thousands of followers. I bet young women were swooning left and right. Well, maybe just left.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Relayer said:


> Not too surprising, really. He is a liberal political rock star, after all.
> 
> Portland is the natural city for Obama to pull thousands of followers. I bet young women were swooning left and right. Well, maybe just left.


Whenever a political candidate pulls in 75,000 people, that surprises me, Portland or not.

That's more than they pulled in at Super Bowl XLI in Miami.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

It's a very interesting phenomenon to witness. It's been a long while since there was a politician this popular with either party. I remember the crowds Reagan drew in the early 80's and the convention in '84. Lots of happy people then but the folks now at Obama's events seem positively enraptured. 

Still quite a site, all those pictures from Portland. 

Now, if Obama is the Democratic nominee, all he'll have to do is get McCain to debate on TV, turn up the heat in the theater and make sure McCain uses a really, really bad and cheap "shave stick" and we'll have the Kennedy-Nixon debates all over again but this time in color! 

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wow,that's a lot of people,how many were in attendance?


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

BertieW said:


> Whenever a political candidate pulls in 75,000 people, that surprises me, Portland or not.
> 
> That's more than they pulled in at Super Bowl XLI in Miami.


Somehow, this is probably illegal under Florida law. :icon_smile_wink:

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

BertieW said:


> Lot of white folks in that audience by the looks of it.
> 
> Wow indeed.


I am still not convinced he is drawing white folks in the states where he needs to draw them. Pull a big crowd in Portland, big deal. I sort of have a feeling that that Oregon will vote Democrat regardless of candidate. If he can do the same thing in swing states, then I will be impressed.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Well, he's hardly the first politician to draw big crowds.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Well, he's hardly the first politician to draw big crowds.


Funny, reminds me of the Mencken quote "democracy is the theory that the common people know what they want and deserve to get it good and hard".


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Well, he's hardly the first politician to draw big crowds.


And that guy got 98% of the Austrian vote. Lots of hard-working white people there.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Quay said:


> Now, if Obama is the Democratic nominee, all he'll have to do is get McCain to debate on TV, turn up the heat in the theater and make sure McCain uses a really, really bad and cheap "shave stick" and we'll have the Kennedy-Nixon debates all over again but this time in color!
> 
> Cordially,
> A.Q.


I read once that polling showed most that listened to the debate on radio, which was still a major media outlet back then, felt Nixon won the debate. Most that saw it on television felt Kennedy had won. Now, I don't know if that's an urban myth, but if true, it says some interesting things IMO.

I wonder if he'll draw the same crowds after he doubles the CGT?


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> I read once that polling showed most that listened to the debate on radio, which was still a major media outlet back then, felt Nixon won the debate. Most that saw it on television felt Kennedy had won. Now, I don't know if that's an urban myth, but if true, it says some interesting things IMO.
> 
> I wonder if he'll draw the same crowds after he doubles the CGT?


That's actually true according to the historical records. Not a large margin either way but the difference was statistically significant.

In today's hyper-visual world, how you look seems much more important to many people than what you say. Certainly politicians of all ages have made use of stunning visuals but today's under-25 generation, who have registered to vote in record numbers, often seem generally attuned to the visual message at the expense of substance.

Makes me think Obama's call to McCain to debate/tour together is quite a shrewd one. Some in his outfit might be banking on a visual contrast between the youth and vigor (that favorite Kennedy word) of Obama and the aged and relatively depleted McCain.

At least things won't be very dull until November.

Cordially,
A. Quay


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Well, he's hardly the first politician to draw big crowds.


You win the award that Wayfarer usually hands out to the first person to mention Hitler in the thread. Congrats.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

BertieW said:


> You win the award that Wayfarer usually hands out to the first person to mention Hitler in the thread. Congrats.


Thanks Bertie. I am slipping here these days.


----------



## Senator LooGAR (Apr 19, 2008)

While any politician getting any crowd for anything these days is certainly remarkable, I agree with whoever said "It's Portland."

His coalition of the young, and the college educated (and in some states the significant black populations) has never, historically, been a large enough coalition to win the presidency.

There is some evidence that it may be large enough now. I read a very interesting article on The New Yorker today about just that. Not sure if I agree with all of the conclusions, but its an interesting read nonetheless.

I know, liberal rag and all, but I assume many of you welcome dissenting viewpoints -- it is after all the biggest strength our country has.

https://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/05/26/080526fa_fact_packer?currentPage=all


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I can walk onto any public area and gather a crowd within minutes and without a intelligable word. I merely have to shade me eyes with hand and periodically go WOW! while looking skyward.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

I hope they left their guns at home.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Kav said:


> I can walk onto any public area and gather a crowd within minutes and without a intelligable word. I merely have to shade me eyes with hand and periodically go WOW! while looking skyward.


Sounds like you're unelectable, Kav.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Oh, I don't know. In a stunning coup d'etat at the last Ventura County GREEN meeting, I seized leadership. The pedantic, authoritarian high school teacher who started our chapter became to much for the 39 odd members who regularly attend. I was pigging out at the buffet table ( tofu, fairtrade coffee, strawberry pizza and salad) when I heard my name forwarded and instantly seconded. There were some grumblings about " But he owns guns- elephant guns in fact!" But the crypto anarchists and the other NRA life member carried me to victory over the tattoo artist and lesbian activist. My cordial relations with the Libertarians (after they quietly went forward after Colonel Bo Gritz) and Merchant Marine union card give us hopes for a stronger, growing party in Ventura. Ralph Nader has just about exausted himself and I don't carry the Corvair stigma ( and I do have the Jowet Jupiter photo from my youth AND in military uniform.) Best of all, My 'TRIUMPH OF THE WILL' will have men nattily attired with pocketsquares. Our guns will be in discrete, back of hip carry so as not to break the drape of waistcoat. V O V


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

First, a clarification of your platform: are you anti-engraving on S&W Model N-frames? It's my new litmus test. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

ksinc said:


> First, a clarification of your platform: are you anti-engraving on S&W Model N-frames? It's my new litmus test. :icon_smile_big:


No fancy stuff on a six gun for me. Does that make me acidic, basic or neutral? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> No fancy stuff on a six gun for me. Does that make me acidic, basic or neutral? :icon_smile_wink:


Ha! We can't tell you that unless you know the secret handshake. 

I can tell you they are appreciating rather nicely right now. I have a sequential matched set that is worth almost three times what I paid for it.

Just remember, "Nickel - only with formal wear.", and you'll be ok.

I'm the envy of every married gun-nut. My Wife nags me into buying more guns.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

You walked into another Kav story. I was at our local gunstore and everyone was admiring a fully engraved, ivory handled and gold initialed revolver. I learned it was for local celebrity Rex Allen, who I saw in concert at Disneyland as a boy. I raced home and retrieved my mother's cherry red 33 1/3 REX ALLEN AND THE GOLDEN WEST in it's scotch taped album cover. I was just in time to ask him to autograph it. Rex held the record, sighed and said " This has as many scratches as I do!" Rex took delivery of the handgun, pulled it out and SPUN THE TIFFANY ENGRAVED CYLINDER, leaving a nice ring. Then he bought two boxes of cartridges for it.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

ksinc said:


> Ha! We can't tell you that unless you know the secret handshake.
> 
> I can tell you they are appreciating rather nicely right now. I have a sequential matched set that is worth almost three times what I paid for it.
> 
> ...


A most enviable and happy state! Are you a fan of long rifles as well?

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Quay said:


> A most enviable and happy state! Are you a fan of long rifles as well?
> 
> Cordially,
> Adrian Quay


No, not really. I shoot service rifle and that's about it. I bought a .44 Marlin and a Mossberg 12 ga. along the way and I have a few that I inherited. Mostly my Grand Father's Remingtons and a Marlin 30-30. There's a few odd ones thrown in. I am the oldest Great Grand-Son on both sides of the family. So, I get all the guns. :icon_smile_big:

I thought about catching the Model 70 collecting bug, but I just couldn't justify it. I've seen some beautiful collections. I love wood so it seems like I should like them, but I guess I'm a casual admirer of long rifles. I'm not truly a fan.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

You see Bertie! I just bent your interesting thread about Obama that was heading for Nazis and Chuck Norris into a talk about small arms. Walks outside and stares upward with hand shielding eyes.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh my-- Rex wasn't going to _shoot_ it, was he?

Heh.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

According to the exit polls, Hillary beat Obama by *55 percentage points* among white Democrats in Kentucky, 76% to 21%.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

ksinc said:


> No, not really. I shoot service rifle and that's about it. I bought a .44 Marlin and a Mossberg 12 ga. along the way and I have a few that I inherited. Mostly my Grand Father's Remingtons and a Marlin 30-30. There's a few odd ones thrown in. I am the oldest Great Grand-Son on both sides of the family. So, I get all the guns. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> I thought about catching the Model 70 collecting bug, but I just couldn't justify it. I've seen some beautiful collections. I love wood so it seems like I should like them, but I guess I'm a casual admirer of long rifles. I'm not truly a fan.


Well, when "they" try a revolution let's team up. I've got a fair number of WWI-era Mausers that are excellent for long range. (.30-06 is just a lot of fun, too.) I'll see if I can thin out the charge and you can take care of any that get past the line.

And I'd agree, the wood is perhaps the most amazing part of these rifles. They knew how to build 'em at the Mauser works.

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Quay said MAUSER. Beevis and Butthead chuckle ( 98s are my passion) Yes, Rex took that revolver home to shot ground squirrels.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

Wait, Wait, Wait.
I lost track. Is it the Green party or the Democratic party that has Mauser as it's official weapon? What I am looking for is a moderate Non-Republican gun lover who would appreciate my vote.

As an aside, which party endorses the Mosin Nagant and the K31 Schmidt Rubin (update).


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

The fear that the Democrats are anti-gun is completely unfounded. If they got their way, people who "need" guns, like left-wing celebrities and paramilitary police forces would be very well armed.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Moisin Nagant is easy- Bolshevik communists. The 'Bolo' Broomhandle Mauser is the standard sidearm. For the Rubin check to see if the cleaning compartment contains chocolate or spare watch parts to determine which Canton it favours.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

"For the Rubin check to see..."

Ah, but it is so easy since mine is tagged. I even know where the son of the man to whom it was issued is located. 

As for the MN we really must Americanize this one. It is much maligned but a very accurate and durable weapon. With the Bayo it also makes an excellent lightening rod. Surely some party in the good old USA would adopt it. If not I will have to pull out my PSL for a little tag team action.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Kav said:


> Quay said MAUSER. Beevis and Butthead chuckle ( 98s are my passion) Yes, Rex took that revolver home to shot ground squirrels.


[/Beevis and Butthead sounds] Uhhhhhuhhhhh...like, dude! That's soo cool! [/sounds off]

But seriously, yes. I just acquired another that belonged to my late uncle. I'm having this lovely example of Mauser's elegant craft sent to my favorite smith to check the headspace before I see about anything else.

Hmm. But back to this thread. Is there anyway to check either Obama's or McCain's "headspace" before we let them fire off?

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

"Hmm. But back to this thread. Is there anyway to check either Obama's or McCain's "headspace" before we let them fire off?"

Actually I like both and it seems so far (not that we know a lot about what they will say in the coming months) McCain is drifting a little left with his newly found interest in the Earth and Obama is drifting a little right to differentiate from Hillary. Thus we are not to the "NOGO" on either one yet.


----------



## jcriswel (Sep 16, 2006)

*The Cynic and Senator Obama*

I read this article in Esquire and found it quite illuminating. The author addresses many of the points in this thread. It's a little long... 9 pages, but it's an excellent read and sets the tone for Presidential politics in 2008.

Hope you enjoy the article... https://www.esquire.com/features/barack-obama-0608

jcriswel


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Quay said:


> [/Beevis and Butthead sounds] Uhhhhhuhhhhh...like, dude! That's soo cool! [/sounds off]
> 
> But seriously, yes. I just acquired another that belonged to my late uncle. I'm having this lovely example of Mauser's elegant craft sent to my favorite smith to check the headspace before I see about anything else.
> 
> ...


Definitely a NO-GO!

I'm sure I've seen all you God-fearing Libertarians at the Johnny Appleseed M14/M1A shoot!


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Remember a politician's chamber is usually dirty, sloppy to accept all donations of ammunition ( sometimes with strippers) and prone to bolting from a supposedly locked position. Some, like 03-A3 Springfields and later SMLEs will in fact change faces to avoid any blowback from a breech.this is why I love 98 mausers. The Thumb cut is great for keeping things under control.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Kav said:


> Remember a politician's chamber is usually dirty, sloppy to accept all donations of ammunition ( sometimes with strippers) and prone to bolting from a supposedly locked position. Some, like 03-A3 Springfields and later SMLEs will in fact change faces to avoid any blowback from a breech.this is why I love 98 mausers. The Thumb cut is great for keeping things under control.


You've got a point. This is like a CCI Blazer vs. Wolf ammunition poll!


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

jcriswel said:


> I read this article in Esquire and found it quite illuminating. The author addresses many of the points in this thread. It's a little long... 9 pages, but it's an excellent read and sets the tone for Presidential politics in 2008.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the article... https://www.esquire.com/features/barack-obama-0608
> 
> jcriswel


Thanks for the great read. It is good to see that some people see through and past the mirage we are "hoping" upon.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

jcriswel said:


> I read this article in Esquire and found it quite illuminating. The author addresses many of the points in this thread. It's a little long... 9 pages, but it's an excellent read and sets the tone for Presidential politics in 2008.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the article... https://www.esquire.com/features/barack-obama-0608
> 
> jcriswel


It bothered me that he kept referring to himself as a "cynic." He's a skeptic, not a cynic. Actually, he may not even qualify as a skeptic, but that's another matter. For example, he says, "The cynic believes in an old, abandoned country that's no less illusory than the redeemed one Obama is promising to this crowd." No.

I think he's just a weak personality that thinks being a cynic (or a skeptic) makes him appear stronger in a passive-aggressive way.

I read some of his other articles to try to get a read on him; such as 
*Did Ben Johnson do anything Mark McGwire didn't?*https://www.esquire.com/features/the-game/ESQ0299-FEB_GAME

I wasn't really impressed. YMMV.

And; it doesn't require either a cynic or a skeptic to see through the empty suit AKA Obama. That article would have been a lot better if it was kept to < 250 words and better organized. Cynics aren't co-dependent and looking to be convinced. We think we already know 

If that guy IS a cynic he needs to be smacked in the head and buck up. :devil:


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

McGwire took androstenedione. You could buy the stuff at GNC back then, and it was not banned by MLB. Maybe he took some other stuff too, I don't really know or care. It was sure a lot of fun watching him hit 70 HRs.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Have you read that book yet?


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

How come no one mentions that the throng of 75,000 was lured in by a free rock concert put on by a group called the Decemberists, regional darlings of the Rolling Stone. I mean, this is like McCain going to a NASCAR event and reporting the crowd numbers while ignoring the race!

"Named both in reference to the Russian Decembrist Revolt and to the atmosphere associated with the month of December. The band's use of the National Anthem of the Soviet Union as an introduction at many concerts has sparked controversy as it is seen by some as an endorsement of the repressive Soviet system."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Decemberists


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Liberty Ship said:


> How come no one mentions that the throng of 75,000 was lured in by a free rock concert put on by a group called the Decemberists, regional darlings of the Rolling Stone. *I mean, this is like McCain going to a NASCAR event and reporting the crowd numbers while ignoring the race!*
> 
> "Named both in reference to the Russian Decembrist Revolt and to the atmosphere associated with the month of December. The band's use of the National Anthem of the Soviet Union as an introduction at many concerts has sparked controversy as it is seen by some as an endorsement of the repressive Soviet system."
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Decemberists


I wish this fella in the suit 'ould stop yappin', and let these boys start racin'. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Liberty Ship said:


> ... lured in by a free rock concert


Now that's hilarious.

I guess that would take a little bit of the wonderment away regarding "Obama's" amazing crowd.

Just too funny.

If the NY Times failed to mention the free concert, surely it was just an oversight.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Really?

Had you ever heard of the Decembrists before today? Have you ever heard of them drawing 75,000 people before?


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

jackmccullough said:


> Really?
> 
> Had you ever heard of the Decembrists before today? Have you ever heard of them drawing 75,000 people before?


I'm not sure that whether I've heard of the band or not (I have) is relevant .

The fact is they are a popular band of local origin. Giving a free concert in the park on a nice day in Portland, Oregon.

I am suggesting they the most surely helped increase the crowd that came to the park.

If you want to pretend that they had nothing to do with it, carry on.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

I hadn't heard that the band was playing that day, and NYT should have mentioned the point, to be sure. That said, the Decemberists are not going to be confused with U2 or the Rolling Stones. 

So maybe Obama accounted for only 60,000 people.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

According to Billboard, in 2006 they had 18 shows with 32,000 in attendance.

Last year they played to 15,000 fans in the rain at Millennium Park. https://leisureblogs.chicagotribune.com/turn_it_up/2007/07/decemberists-an.html


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

I'll give him 48,279.

Even John Kerry drew 50,000 there last go 'round. Of course, he had Bon Jovi with him. Like I said, Portland's a perfect place for a hard left politician to draw big crowds. 

And Obama is like a magnet. I told you... he's a rock star.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> According to Billboard, in 2006 they had 18 shows with 32,000 in attendance.
> 
> Last year they played to 15,000 fans in the rain at Millennium Park. https://leisureblogs.chicagotribune.com/turn_it_up/2007/07/decemberists-an.html


Good info.

And the article says they sold out 15,000-seat Millenium Park (in Chicago). Pretty good. Imagine if the venue was unlimited and they advertised it as a free concert. Might have easily drawn 20,000+.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Relayer said:


> I'll give him 48,279.
> 
> Even John Kerry drew 50,000 there last go 'round. Of course, he had Bon Jovi with him. Like I said, Portland's a perfect place for a hard left politician to draw big crowds.
> 
> And Obama is like a magnet. I told you... he's a rock star.


Does Bon Jovi still draw a crowd? Go figure.

As for hard left, America's not the kind of place for that anymore, so it's no wonder that the "leftist" in this year's race has spoken kindly of Ronald Reagan.

I kinda think Sullivan's got it right:


----------



## Senator LooGAR (Apr 19, 2008)

*Fooling Yourselves*

Fellas, I'm a pretty big music fan. I am a culture critic. I know some things about Portland and The Decembrists.

A mid level indie band with more than a few fans, but not exactly a mainstream band. They sing about Pirates and 19th Century Japan.

They are not now, nor are they ever enough to draw 75,000, even if they were giving away sex and dope.

I chalk up the crowd 100% to Portland, and 0% to The Decembrists.

If you wish to delude yourselves into thinking that Obama isn't building a large movement of some kind, feel free. I'm not saying he is assured the presidency by ANY means, but he is quite popular - much more so, even among white people, and blue collar voters in Appalachia than The Decembrists.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Guys, I've been to Portland. It was the only thing to do that night in town. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I spent 3 days In Portland with a shipmate for training. We visited the famed rose gardens. he dropped acid without telling me. Aside from tasting the different coloured rose petals, he seemed the same. I asked him wht he experienced. Aside from eating rose petals? Nothing different.For my political campaign I will hire Wayfarer. I figure he's good for 3-5 people.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Senator LooGAR said:


> They are not now, nor are they ever enough to draw 75,000, even if they were giving away sex and dope.


I don't know why the argument keeps getting switched to 'there's no way The Decemberists draw 75,000". Nobody is claiming that. They did help inflate the crowd. They are clearly are somewhat popular,to wit, selling out a 15,000 seat arena in Chicago. That's seats sold.

I'm no culture critic, but it seems fairly reasonable to think they could draw 20,000 to a concert in their hometown and where the admission is free. Call me crazy.

As to Obama having a large following... there's no doubt about that. He's a rock star. The crowd was impressive.

Regarding Obama not being hard left, Bertie... maybe he's not, he just votes that way ... moreso than even Ted Kennedy.

And I didn't know he was an admirer of Reagan. That's nice.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Kav said:


> I spent 3 days In Portland with a shipmate for training. We visited the famed rose gardens. he dropped acid without telling me. Aside from tasting the different coloured rose petals, he seemed the same. I asked him wht he experienced. Aside from eating rose petals? Nothing different.For my political campaign I will hire Wayfarer. I figure he's good for 3-5 people.


You should start fund raising now Kav. I am concerned about you being able to afford me. And when I'm suited up on the GHBs, I pull quite a crowd :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, if I were running for POTUS, I probably wouldn't let a band open for me that was famous for opening their acts with the National Anthem of the USSR no matter what kind of crowd it might draw. But then again, I'm not a Marxist.

Of course Obama has a large following! Half of all people have an IQ below 100. The Democratic Party knows that -- probably _way_ more than half the Democratic voters are below 100 -- and that's why they engineered the notion of Super Delegates so they can steal the nomination back from their idiotic rank and file.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Liberty Ship said:


> ...Of course Obama has a large following! Half of all people have an IQ below 100...


A deep cut both ways that is also a handy explanation as to how Mr. Bush got elected twice. Fool them twice that have a sub-100 IQ.

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

LOL! Of course, if you listen to the Democrats, Bush was elected by a popular minority.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Actually, Bon Jovi is one of the best selling acts of all time. He was just on 60 Minutes last week.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Bad Barry Bama Urkelates to dat ka-raaay-zeee Dee-symbaw-wris Jaypan Pie-rates Jive

EeeeeeeeeeYoooooow, Uuugh!
Ima Raaaaak Staaa!
Get down wif yo bad sef, Hillree mo-fo
Ima Raaaaak Staaa!
Tha cafe au lait messhuganah mess-sigh-aaaah
Ima Raaaaak Staaa!
Vote fa Baaaaaaad Bayreee, Ofen
Ima Raq Sta!
Guna get me a honky VeePee
Ima Raq Sta!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Jam, you are like no other.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Quay said:


> A deep cut both ways that is also a handy explanation as to how Mr. Bush got elected twice. Fool them twice that have a sub-100 IQ.
> 
> Cordially,
> Adrian Quay


You said it.

If you can find the picture of Kentucky resident Terry Jordan that ran in the Chicago Tribune earlier this week, you'll find a fellow who seems to have a sub-100 IQ, not to mention a person who decidedly did not vote for Obama. "It's his color," saith Terry, who runs a year-round garage sale where the garage ain't doing too good.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Liberty Ship said:


> LOL! Of course, if you listen to the Democrats, Bush was elected by a popular minority.


I try not to listen much to either of our major parties. Either way, though, reliance on the IQ of those that vote (and by extension some of those that are elected) seems to be fraught with potential problems. :icon_smile:

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

BertieW said:


> You said it.
> 
> If you can find the picture of Kentucky resident Terry Jordan that ran in the Chicago Tribune earlier this week, you'll find a fellow who seems to have a sub-100 IQ, not to mention a person who decidedly did not vote for Obama. "It's his color," saith Terry, who runs a year-round garage sale where the garage ain't doing too good.


At least he seems to be an honest idiot. That must count for something.

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Liberty Ship said:


> Well, if I were running for POTUS, I probably wouldn't let a band open for me that was famous for opening their acts with the National Anthem of the USSR no matter what kind of crowd it might draw. But then again, I'm not a Marxist.
> 
> Of course Obama has a large following! Half of all people have an IQ below 100. The Democratic Party knows that -- probably _way_ more than half the Democratic voters are below 100 -- *and that's why they engineered the notion of Super Delegates so they can steal the nomination back from their idiotic rank and file.*


I'm not going to comment on the IQ issue however the whole "super delegate" concept is rather curious. The only thing I can come up with is that the Dems don't even trust their rank and file. I guess that's a precaution the party has to take when it demagogues as much as it does.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

pt4u67 said:


> I'm not going to comment on the IQ issue however the whole "super delegate" concept is rather curious. The only thing I can come up with is that the Dems don't even trust their rank and file. I guess that's a precaution the party has to take when it demagogues as much as it does.


Wow! Conservatives are utterly divorced from reality, aren't you?

Willie Horton
Death tax
"From my cold, dead hands!"
Freedom Fries
"Mushroom cloud"
"Jackbooted thugs"
"We should invade their countries, kill their leaders and convert them to Christianity."


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

jamgood said:


> Bad Barry Bama Urkelates to dat ka-raaay-zeee Dee-symbaw-wris Jaypan Pie-rates Jive
> 
> EeeeeeeeeeYoooooow, Uuugh!
> Ima Raaaaak Staaa!
> ...


Very funny,Jam.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Celtic: O'Bama (B.I.?) 

(John O'Groats. Barrie O'Bama. Rick O'Shea.)

You can fill in the blanks. 

I'll have to desist before some politically correct chap unjustly derides 'ol jamgood as racist. Heck far, Ah nevah draaves fas much lest racists.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> Wow! Conservatives are utterly divorced from reality, aren't you?
> 
> Willie Horton
> Death tax
> ...


Well Jack, I'm sure conservatives and Reps. have said much (as cited) however those are sound bites. For the dems, demagoguery passes as policy. It goes to the core of their belief system and they rely on it almost exclusively during elections.


----------



## Senator LooGAR (Apr 19, 2008)

Relayer said:


> I don't know why the argument keeps getting switched to 'there's no way The Decemberists draw 75,000". Nobody is claiming that. They did help inflate the crowd. They are clearly are somewhat popular,to wit, selling out a 15,000 seat arena in Chicago. That's seats sold.
> 
> I'm no culture critic, but it seems fairly reasonable to think they could draw 20,000 to a concert in their hometown and where the admission is free. Call me crazy.
> 
> ...


So, in the case of say, Atlanta, you think a band like Deerhunter could bring out a huge following of Indie Fans to Grant Park to complement a rally for Jim Martin, or Hank Johnson, or hell, Sister Mayor?

What about The Black Crowes? or Allman Bros? They could drop 15-20K fans in a rally by playing 2 songs warming up for a politician?

Also, is it your contention that the "liberal media" is so enamored of Barry that they just glossed over, or more to the point obfuscated this venerable and extremely popular "indie band" 's role in drawing a historic crowd for him?

Like I said, keep telling yourself that it was them and not him. And keep telling yourself it's the liberal media bias and not gas price, the economy, or ABJECT REPUBLICAN FAILURE that is driving people to vote Dem in droves.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Ok, ok. I'll reconsider my opinion on this.

Maybe the only reason Obama had them at the rally is because he loves their music.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

pt4u67 said:


> Well Jack, I'm sure conservatives and Reps. have said much (as cited) however those are sound bites. For the dems, demagoguery passes as policy. It goes to the core of their belief system and they rely on it almost exclusively during elections.


Thanks for proving my point.


----------

